
Just My Type - xyzzyb
http://daneden.me/type/
======
friggeri
I must say I recently fell in love with Minion Pro and I'm really grateful
that it's available on Typekit.

What I'm really looking forward to though, in term of web typography, is a
broader adoption of the font-feature-settings CSS property.

~~~
JCB_K
What do you mean? @Font-face is completely adopted by browsers.

~~~
slowernet
S/he means font-feature-settings.

[http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-fonts/#font-feature-settings-
pr...](http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-fonts/#font-feature-settings-prop)

<http://caniuse.com/#feat=font-feature>

------
Arelius
Excuse me if this is a silly question, but I don't get this:

> Let’s face it - Helvetica rocks. But unfortunately, we can’t ensure every
> user sees it.

Is there something special about Helvetica licensing that prevents you from
purchasing and embedding just like any other font?

~~~
jianshen
I think this site is trying to highlight/advertise fonts in the Typekit.com
stack.

Helvetica's webfont license is exclusive to Monotype Imaging available under a
web font license here: [http://webfonts.fonts.com/en-
US/Project/ChooseFonts?fontQuer...](http://webfonts.fonts.com/en-
US/Project/ChooseFonts?fontQuery=helvetica#keyword%3Dhelvetica%26page%3D1)

So the short answer is no there isn't anything that special.

------
illicium
Non-Typekit links to the fonts that are available for free elsewhere would be
appreciated.

~~~
antidaily
<http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/league-gothic>

there's also fontsquirrel and fontspring($) for fonts. the typekit monthly
cost turns me off. i prefer free or one-time fees.

~~~
ohgodthecat
People use things like typekit and fontdeck because it is cheaper than buying
the actual fonts and they also provide highly available hosting for decent
pricing.

If you want to serve them yourself and pay a one time fee you actually can do
that with most of the typekit fonts but the fee is actually much more
substantial than the yearly fee for those services.

------
0x006A
Chrome on Linux seams to have some issues rendering the text. It overlaps in
some parts.

~~~
niel
I think the issue you are experiencing might be related to
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=66073>, a bug in Chromium
on Linux which causes text to overlap.

~~~
duck
Thanks for linking to that.

------
bira
I. Want. More Of These.

Where can I find similar resources?

Getting to know typography a bit makes surfaces way deeper and I'd like to
dig.

~~~
joelrunyon
Also this --> <http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/>

~~~
bira
Thanks guys +1

------
blt
Display Typeface makes beautiful headlines, and Text Typeface is great for
blocks of text!

------
davidlumley
Would love to see some fonts from Font Squirrel and other freely available
sources.

------
SpaceDragon
The mobile version of the site is really swish. Looks great on my iPhone. Nice
job.

~~~
_dte
Thanks! I tried hard to make it look great on all the things.

------
sergioramos
PT Sans is beautiful

~~~
xyzzyb
Absolutely, that's one of my favorites.

------
septerr
Presented very nicely~ Makes it easy to choose.

